# Fredericia Open 2011



## hr.mohr (Oct 8, 2010)

We will also be hosting a competition the weekend before Aalborg Open 2011

When: 29-30, January 2011
Where: Ungdommens hus in Fredericia

When the website with details regarding registration are finalized then this competition should get approved by WCA


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Oct 8, 2010)

And that was also going to be the weekend of Helsinki Open but I'll try to organize it two weeks earlier because of this comp.


----------



## hr.mohr (Jan 29, 2011)

Odder got a new WR! Pyraminx single 2.40


----------



## Henrik (Jan 29, 2011)

I got NRs on Feet 

1:05.91 1:14.93 1:20.43 => 1:13.76 mean 

(and that is both single and mean  beating the old ones by more than 90 sec.)


----------



## jtjogobonito (Jan 29, 2011)

Henrik said:


> I got NRs on Feet
> 
> 1:05.91 1:14.93 1:20.43 => 1:13.76 mean
> 
> (and that is both single and mean  beating the old ones by more than 90 sec.)



<3


----------



## Henrik (Jan 30, 2011)

WR in the making 

Oldest solver 90 yeas old 

Time: 5:52.16 min


----------

